# Where I keep everything



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I updated my website tour of my models displays, and the stash. Well, I really didn't take new pics of the stash, 'cause it looks pretty much the same. But the display shelves (and what's on them) have evolved some.

Clicky here:




__





Models






www.inpayne.com


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

John, if I said I was impressed, it would be an understatement. But I am impressed! WOW! That collection, both built and unbuilt, rivals my late fathers. Sadly I have no photographs. You have many more built and displayed than he did. I have to agree with you. Three hundred years is about right. Well done on all the finished models and all so very well displayed. Thank you for sharing it all with us. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

We're not worthy!

Seriously...what the..?


----------



## Kruizen (Feb 1, 2012)

I applaud your orderly treatment of your collection! Lately I've been consoling myself that when it comes to my spaceships that I won't have to find new shelf space, as I consider the ceiling to be fair game for expansion. I was brought up with the monofilament line approach to displaying airplanes in flight. Looks like you are about 80% planes and spacecraft so it doesn't look like they are competing too much with the figures for shelf space.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've been thinking about hanging spaceships lately too. There ain't too much shelf space left!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

WOW!!! I thought I had a stash, but John, yours is vastly superior! Here's a shot of mine...









Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You're not far behind, Larry!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Before we moved to this house three years ago, I kept my stash in two closets, piles in my craft room, and older models in the attic. I was flabbergasted when I unpacked all these kits at the new house! It seemed to go on and on and ON! I had no idea I had accumulated such a pile of models! Since the move, I've been adding more kits to it as often as financially possible. The photo is about a year old now. I've cleared the nearest shelves in the photo that held old broken kits and have more than a few kits stacked on them now. The shelves across from the stash hold action figures, die-cast Batmobiles, my collection of ray guns, and Model Rocket kits. Top of both shelf units are built-up kits, toys, and related items.

Larry


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

When you guys die, your beneficiaries will flood the market!!!

Those stashes are incredible!!!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow...great display!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Wait! John, where is your wife? Oh no, another senseless divorce due to a hobby compulsion! 

Serious collection you've got there!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, she's in her own workroom building dollhouses.


Mary's Dollhouses


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

What scale are the WWII Aircraft? Did you build them all ? "

I started building 1/48 scale AC in the late '80's. I used them as models for my aviation art. They allowed me to maintain distance and perspective from any angle or viewing length. This was before computers were in every home much less every room and now in our pockets. I asked the scale question because in 1/48, I always felt like they were too large to collect extensive collections in most homes. I'm proof ! ! ! Also more AC were made back then in 1/72 scale. Didn't know that when I started. Once I had built several in 1/48. I felt vested in the scale. I have now have probably 100+, built examples. When my WWII airmen friends passed away that I had worked with. I started die-cast restoration, replication, customizing and collecting. This was about 2003. The thing I took from building the aircraft was.... "Large scale and limited selection aren't conducive to big collections in a limited space." Though I had some 1/43 scale die-cast cars. I knew they would be too large for the main collection. So that's when I decided mainly on 1/64th'ish scale vehicles...1/64th scale is a vague scale. 17 years later, I've once again reached a saturation point. I seem to have at least one example in die-cast that "they" make; that I want. To fill in the blanks that "they" don't make... I've now started carving cars from wood.... in 1/64th'ish scale. 

This is an awesome collection you have. I wish mine was that well organized. I'm working on it....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Most of the planes are 1/48, because 1/72 is too small for my eyes and my fumble-fingers.  But there are quite a few in 1/72 as well, if that's all they came in.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

John P said:


> Most of the planes are 1/48, because 1/72 is too small for my eyes and my fumble-fingers.  But there are quite a few in 1/72 as well, if that's all they came in.


It's funny...... The 1/72nd scale looked large when I was a kid building Airfix. I could have never hung up the four B-17's, three P-51's, three Bf-109's and FW-190's on my side of the bed room using 1/48th. I honestly don't recall 1/48 back when I was a kid.

I've been back several times looking at your "stock pile." It's rather overwhelming.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

1/72nd can be large - look at the Revell/Monogram B-52, B-58, and especially the B-36 kits. However, for a WWII fighter, it can be rather small. The Dragon 1/72nd Apollo Saturn V is HUGE!!

Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClearHooter said:


> It's funny...... The 1/72nd scale looked large when I was a kid building Airfix. I could have never hung up the four B-17's, three P-51's, three Bf-109's and FW-190's on my side of the bed room using 1/48th. I honestly don't recall 1/48 back when I was a kid.
> 
> I've been back several times looking at your "stock pile." It's rather overwhelming.


Oh, 1/48 has always been there. A lot of Aurora's old WWII fighters were 1/48, and their classic WWI planes were too. The best kits in the late 60s/early 70s were Monogram's 1/48 WWII series.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with the Monogram kits in the '60s - I think I built every one of them at least once!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JP! You’ve got Supercar! I love that! 😎

The rest of your collection ain’t bad either.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The big Supercar is a die cast (I broke the antenna off  ).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm waiting for your 3-nacelled dreadnought in 1/350th scale. I know you've got an extra nacelle, now.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

scooke123 said:


> I agree with the Monogram kits in the '60s - I think I built every one of them at least once!


My old man was a Methodist preacher. We moved at least every 5 years. If they built a new parsonage during our stay we'd move two more times at that same charge. I moved 11 times between 1951 and 1971. Everytime we moved the model collection got scrapped and I had to start over. Lost some pretty good stuff in those first two decades. The last move, I packed my own stuff and still have several of those. When I moved the last time in 1972 I swore the next move would be the cemetery.... I'm still here.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Capt. Krik said:


> Wait! John, where is your wife?


She's a model too.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> The big Supercar is a die cast (I broke the antenna off  ).


Is that the big red tomato? Starksy and Hutch's Gran Torino. Racer X behind it? I also say a Mach 5 and another to the left I couldnt make out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is that the big red tomato? Starksy and Hutch's Gran Torino. Racer X behind it? I also say a Mach 5 and another to the left I couldnt make out.


Which one can't you make out? The Seaview in the living room has a Mach 5 and a batmobile bracing it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I can see the Mach 5 and the Batmoble under the stern of the Seaview. The one I cant recognize is in the same cabinet on top of the receiver unit - the one to the left. I cant think of the name for the one on the right either but think it is from Deep Space Nine.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah! From left to right, it's Luke Sywalker's Landspeeder, the live-action movie Mach 5, and a Space: 1999 Eagle.
The speeder is a resin one that came with that huge Lucas book on SW, the other two are die casts.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

John P said:


> I updated my website tour of my models displays, and the stash. Well, I really didn't take new pics of the stash, 'cause it looks pretty much the same. But the display shelves (and what's on them) have evolved some.
> 
> Clicky here:
> 
> ...


John, You should take your OVER ABUNDANCE of kits and open a hobby store...either online OR brick 'n mortar.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd have to deal with... (shudder) _people_, then. 
🤢


----------

